# Placenta after 24hr's



## 2000LaDe (Dec 13, 2010)

ok this is my first post on this forum but i had to ask this question. im not sure if im in the right section or not but it is about the health of my female.

this is my females first/last litter. figured you would need the back ground information. was bread with my male. only reason i breed them this one time is because we have close friends and family that wanted a puppy between my 2 pits because they are such great pets temper and all. originally i was never gonna breed them but we got so many request for pups. she is registered but he is not because the parents of him never got the papers to us. 100% breed strictly for pets.

its been 18 hours since my female gave birth to her 8th (last) puppy. she just discharged another placenta but im not sure how many she has already eaten because i was not home for the birth of a couple of the puppies.

i was wondering if its normal for her to discharge the placenta's this long after giving birth? obviously i will be taking both her and the pups to the vet within the next 24 hours. i was just wondering what you guys thought about the time frame from the last puppy to her just now ridding another placenta?

thanks for everyones time if you decide to reply.

ive read a few threads on this forum about breeding and i dont wanna get jumped and called a BYB because thats not what i am doing.

2 lovely dogs that have produced 8 BEAUTIFUL pups.

female










and MY boy!









:woof:
i love my dogs and would never do anything to harm them. thats why i would like to get your input.


----------



## 2000LaDe (Dec 13, 2010)

that was after she had 7. number 8 was a surprise. 5 males 3 females. keeping a close eye on her and the pups. so far she is doing really well with them. we went ahead and bought bottles and formula in case we have to use them. hope we dont.

dont worry we put padding down under the pups. we had to wash the tshirts and towels we had down.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh come on!!! You had to go there with the puppy pics ....They are something cute. I am a sucker for spots and stripes.

Does she seem to be trying to pass other puppies? Straining?

Breeding for pets *IS NOT* a reason to breed. However they are born so we should help you from here.

Take her to the vet in the AM. I have never had a female pass one that far after a pup, but if she is not straining or distressed I would think she should be ok. But I can't say I would def check with the vet in the am and make sure no one was left behind in side.

Then get your boy neutered and after your girl is done with the kids she should be spayed. Enjoy pets don't breed them.


----------



## 2000LaDe (Dec 13, 2010)

i knew how most of you felt about breeding just by how you guys jump on people on the site. we are getting them both fixed as planned after the pups are gone in a couple months.

no she does not seem to be straining at all. i just noticed that she was starting to discharge something and when it came out i seen what it was and was worried.

we breed them per request not to make money or anything. we are charging shot fee's and giving them all a good home. making sure of that.

just took these 2


















pic of her a day before she gave birth


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

The vet should be able to tell you if someone is still inside but if she is not straining or in pain she should be fine till you get to the vet.. Make sure to up date us on the puppies. Even not agreeing with the breeding we like to see them grow


----------



## 2000LaDe (Dec 13, 2010)

small update....

Finally got her to eat something. that makes me feel better. personality is starting to come back now that she got a little rest.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I am glad your getting the parents fixed after this .. And that the pups and mother are doing well. We try not to jump on people but do promote responsible breeding. In any event the pups are here so I hope that you place them well. Good Luck to you and the pups.


----------



## 2000LaDe (Dec 13, 2010)

just got back from the vet. they said momma was running a little fever but everything else is good. they gave her a shot and gave us some antibiotic pills to give her once a day. puppies are doing well. they said she was producing enough milk so thats good. just make sure she eats and drinks.

so thats good news.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

good news, I am also glad to hear you will be getting the mom & dad fixed after the puppies are old enough, I would take the male in as soon as possible, great lookin little pups, we would love to see them grow.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Good to hear you took her in especially if sh was running a fever. I have had bitches retain placentas and it has never caused an issue but when they do that you have to take temperatures a few times a day to make sure they do not have a fever. If they do have a fever you do just what you did, go to the vet and get on antibiotics. My suggestion is to take her temp a few times a day and make sure it is not getting worse, also watch her discharge for any foul smell.
You are considered a BYB for the reasons you bred your dog however at least you have homes for them. Stick around the site and learn more about the breed and why that is not a good reason to breed. Also KEEP THE PICTURES COMING  we all have puppy fever! and Welcome to the forum


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

They sure are cute puppies. I do hope that you have found good homes for them and that they have spay/neuter contracts going with them. I amd glad that momma is going to be fine that is a good thing you took her in. Please keep us updated.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I second My Miakoda, please only place these pups with a spay/neuter contract! Your dogs are beautiful and your pups are adorable!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Spay/neuter contract is a good idea, but only if you're in a position to enforce it. A lot of people wont chase down their friends and demand they make good on that. I think its important for folks reading who think this is a good idea to remember that its not just about that one litter. Its about the production of a half dozen (or more) new potential breeding animals, and how many of the new owners are going to do the "just one litter" think themselves a year down the road. The only way to truly prevent that is to spay/neuter those pups before they go home with the new owners, and there are risks to having it done so young.

To the thread originator, good luck and I hope she's feeling better.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> The only way to truly prevent that is to spay/neuter those pups before they go home with the new owners, and there are risks to having it done so young.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

There are plenty of free spay and neuter clinics you can do this yourself before you send the pups off to their new homes. Learn from your mistakes do the right thing to prevent this from happening again. There is no reason for these pups to ever be bred one of the parents doesn't even have papers!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Two very valid points above....


----------



## 2000LaDe (Dec 13, 2010)

so the dogs you guys breed are they not pets? just curious.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well yes they are pets but they are also working dogs. Most everyone here tries to do something with their dogs it might be conformation shows, obedience, wp, sch. agility. We as a froum feel that if you want to breed you should show that your dog is worthy of being bred that it is for the better of the breed. We also feel that the dogs should be cleared of any genetic defects before it is bred that means that health test are preformed.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

How horrible would you feel if your "pet" died from complications of you being an inexperienced breeder? You said that she had gotten sick, and luckily you got her to the vet. But it could have been a lot worse and you could have lost her.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

2000LaDe said:


> so the dogs you guys breed are they not pets? just curious.


There is a difference between producing quality animals vs producing quantity of animals.

I don't breed because I don't have a reason to at the present moment and I have some well bred dogs too. That doesn't mean I should breed them though because as it stands they come from proven dogs but are not yet proven themselves. If I were to ever breed them they would have do be doing more than just eating, pooping, and looking good laying around the house.

If I were to ever breed my dogs I would first have him/her evaluated for sound temperament which I would say you can't really do until your dogs are at least 3 years old. Then they would have to earn some sort of working titles. I would have basic health testing done on them to make sure I am not passing off serious faults and health issues to the offspring. I would evaluate the dogs behind my dogs in his/her pedigree looking for the same things and then I would have to find a mate who matches these same qualifications. Then before my dogs were bred I would seek out a second opinion from someone I know and trusted who has been breeding working dogs for many years and has had great success doing so. Since this would be my first time breeding I would do it under the care and supervision of a mentor.

Dogs who eat, sleep, and poop and look good doing it doesn't justify them being bred. IMHO


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

:goodpost:

I do not breed often but when I do I breed working dogs. They are bred with a purpose and a good reason to create more dogs. The homes my pups went to were working/show homes and one went to a pet home. Looking at temperament, pedigrees, and health is very important when you consider breeding. I know you said that one dog was registered and one was not. The reason you want to know your dogs heritage is for temperament and health issues. You can have dogs who are not registered but maybe you know several generations of where the dog came from. That is good too but to breed two dogs from unknown lines or heritage is like rolling the dice. The dogs you bred may have good temperaments but the parents or other dogs in the pedigree may not have. If that is the case you can pass down temperament and/or health issues to the puppies. That is why it is never a good idea to breed your dogs because they are good dogs and your friends want pups. Your friends can easily go to the shelter and pick out some very nice pit bull pups if all they want is a pet. Breeding comes with great responsibility and since you have already done it I hope you fix your pets and learn from your mistakes. The pups are really cute and I really do hope they get good homes who will get them fixed to avoid even more puppies from being bred.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Well said Lisa:goodpost:  And Lisa is an established working kennel so she knows what she's talking about. We are not telling you anything that we wouldn't do or haven't done our ourselves.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Also... if your friends and family want a well bred pup, they can search out a qualified breeder.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

You will get pet-quality pups out of any show- or working litter. You will not necessarily get show- or working-quality dogs out of a casually-bred pet litter. And in this breed, show/working quality dogs should also be able to _be_ pets. (Whether or not they live as pets predominantly is beside the point.) The only reason to breed is to improve the breed. That's tantamount to any breeder worth their salt.

The problem with breeding to create more pets is that it continues the cycle of ready availability of this breed. It leads to impulse buys, folks not thinking things through all the way. Instead of having to really think about what they're doing -- waiting on a waiting list for a year, filling out an application to adopt a rescue dog, etc -- people tend to act first and deal with the consequences later. You may not see it right now, but many of those people who want the pups at present will have to part with them later. Most dogs do not live out their lives with one loving family because people simply do not think or prepare. They don't have to. They can always get another one for $50 out of the newspaper or off Craigslist.

Does that make sense?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Are you willing to take all 8 pups back if the homes do not work out a year or two down the line? We have a few members who had to do that! Just ask American_pit13. She ended up taking back every single pup she sold/placed due to problems with the homes.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Just ask American_pit13. She ended up taking back every single pup she sold/placed due to problems with the homes.


LIES!!!! Optimus Prime never came back lmao. 1 outta 5 aint bad lol!

No only did I have to take back 4 out of the 5 puppies placed in that litter, but 2 came back with social issues and training problems from not getting the exercise and training this breed needs. 1 other came back so messed up she had to be put to sleep for Human Aggression.

These are dogs that had planning and purpose behind the breeding as well as a great pedigrees and still had troubles being properly homed. It is much harder to find homes for un papered dogs.

Out of these papered dogs 4 where altered and I have the only 2 intact females. Just becasue an animal can breed does not mean it should nor does it mean the people that are breeding know what they are doing.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> LIES!!!! Optimus Prime never came back lmao. 1 outta 5 aint bad lol!


:rofl::rofl::rofl: Oh sorry!!! Guess it's not THAT bad! lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Shes Got Heart said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: Oh sorry!!! Guess it's not THAT bad! lol


I constantly tell Optimus's owner how much I appreciate her as an owner. Obi Wan is securely placed now as well. Snoop is just waiting to go home to Bev. Faith will never be rehomed. Of course Bee isn't leaving either lol.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Aww Bev is taking Snoop! That is wonderful!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Someday Bev will take Snoop if she ever gets a yard.


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

Thousands of "pet quality" pit bulls including puppies are euthanized every day in the US. Please get these pups fixed before they go to new homes. You can get financial assistance for the entire litter and parents by filling out this short form: Pit Bull Rescue Central



> Code of Ethics For Breeders of American Pit Bull Terriers/American Staffordshire Terriers
> 
> Section I: Introduction & Mission Statement
> 
> ...


----------



## 2000LaDe (Dec 13, 2010)

money is no issue when it comes to taking them to get fixed.


----------



## 2000LaDe (Dec 13, 2010)

either way none of you were of any help for the original question at hand but since everything seems to be good now im happy.

eatin. drinkin, feeding.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> Good to hear you took her in especially if sh was running a fever.* I have had bitches retain placentas and it has never caused an issue but when they do that you have to take temperatures a few times a day to make sure they do not have a fever. If they do have a fever you do just what you did, go to the vet and get on antibiotics.** My suggestion is to take her temp a few times a day and make sure it is not getting worse, also watch her discharge for any foul smell.*You are considered a BYB for the reasons you bred your dog however at least you have homes for them. Stick around the site and learn more about the breed and why that is not a good reason to breed. Also KEEP THE PICTURES COMING  we all have puppy fever! and Welcome to the forum





2000LaDe said:


> either way none of you were of any help for the original question at hand but since everything seems to be good now im happy.
> 
> eatin. drinkin, feeding.


Actually, Lisa did answer your original question. I quoted it and highlighted it in green for you.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> Oh come on!!! You had to go there with the puppy pics ....They are something cute. I am a sucker for spots and stripes.
> 
> Does she seem to be trying to pass other puppies? Straining?
> 
> ...





American_Pit13 said:


> The vet should be able to tell you if someone is still inside but if she is not straining or in pain she should be fine till you get to the vet.. Make sure to up date us on the puppies. Even not agreeing with the breeding we like to see them grow





2000LaDe said:


> either way none of you were of any help for the original question at hand but since everything seems to be good now im happy.
> 
> eatin. drinkin, feeding.


As well as American_Pit13!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

2000LaDe said:


> either way none of you were of any help for the original question at hand but since everything seems to be good now im happy.
> 
> eatin. drinkin, feeding.


People are deliberately handling you with kid gloves and you DID receive answers directly related to your question. Try to be thankful for the help and information you have received, please. The pool of collective experience here runs very deep.


----------

